# fresh water tank



## robert b (Feb 28, 2008)

can any one advise me what is the best way to sterilise the on board water tank as not used it yet and as van is second hand dont want to risk using it ive flushed it out and it seems clean.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> can any one advise me what is the best way to sterilise the on board water tank as not used it yet and as van is second hand dont want to risk using it ive flushed it out and it seems clean.



Use the stuff that your Mother used to sterilize your milk bottles. seriously Baby bottle sterilizer. leave it in for a while even take a drive and flush agian.


----------



## robert b (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks trevor. mum did have we didnt have steriliser when i was a baby but used it for my kids .will give it a try


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> thanks trevor. mum did have we didnt have steriliser when i was a baby but used it for my kids .will give it a try


Its what most people use for that job' and it never did babies any harm i dont know how much you will need but i suppose it will depend on the size of your water tank, see if you have a fillter inline if so see if it is clean if not change it.
Good Luck.


----------



## robert b (Feb 28, 2008)

*water tank*

i will check to see if it has an  inline filter not had van long its a 1988 eldiss cirrusfiat ducato used van once but never used on board tank .hope to get away this weekend though.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> i will check to see if it has an  inline filter not had van long its a 1988 eldiss cirrusfiat ducato used van once but never used on board tank .hope to get away this weekend though.



Good luck for the weekend, I am going to Cumbria this weekend near Alston. I just noticed  you are in the Leeds area my son is living down there with his girlfriend i dont know what part of leeds.


----------



## robert b (Feb 28, 2008)

*water tank*

a place called swarcliffe just of A64


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> a place called swarcliffe just of A64



Swarcliffe woods near Leeds, looks like a nice place.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

Alston Cumbria the highest market place in Cumbria


----------



## robert b (Feb 28, 2008)

can see woods from my kitcen window it gets full of yobs at night so ive been yold not lived in this area long. cumbria looks a nice place. i like to view old places now got van hope to get around more caravan was ok but your commited to sights but now more freedom and also can park near where i fish on beach at scarborough on sealife car park at night keeps wife happy.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> can see woods from my kitcen window it gets full of yobs at night so ive been yold not lived in this area long. cumbria looks a nice place. i like to view old places now got van hope to get around more caravan was ok but your commited to sights but now more freedom and also can park near where i fish on beach at scarborough on sealife car park at night keeps wife happy.


Take it easy and have a good time this weekend hope the weather is Good


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 28, 2008)

Milton is the stuff your looking for, pour in the diluted solution, leave over night and if you can get into the tank with a new soft dustpan brush, give it some stick with that, drain down flush out, pour in more solution and draw through the whole system through taps,hot and cold. Then flush it all with clean water and your good for another year. I still keep a 5 litre of fresh in a bottle for brews and veg washing cooking, only use the tank water for washing, body and pots, and cleaning teeth, never got the heeby jeebies yet, touch plastic! ( no wood near)


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 28, 2008)

***** said:


> Hi, You can buy a bottle with sterilizing fluid (from any caravan shop) to do a complete sterilization and after that put in tablets (about 1 for every 25 liters)
> That is what we did and still do!
> We do not use the tank for drinking water but for everything else including veg prep and teeth cleaning.
> We take drinking water in a couple of 5 liter containers, filled from our tap at home or any other suitable place
> Hope this helps



Almost SNAP


----------



## walkers (Feb 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Use the stuff that your Mother used to sterilize your milk bottles. seriously Baby bottle sterilizer. leave it in for a while even take a drive and flush agian.


that's what i used but it does need a good flush through afterwards or you get the taste of it in your tea it is harmless once diluted and flushed out of the tank as it turns to water and salt when it comes into contact with protiens. some will probably say it can damage seals but all i know is it didn't damage mine


----------



## 4x4busdriver (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,
Just read your post and I have to do the same thing to my motorhome. A friend who lives on a yacht uses AQUA CLEAN TABS as the water can be used rather than wasted. These are widely available from caravan dealers/chandlers. Many links on Google. Hope this is of help.
pete


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 24, 2009)

Plain unscented bleach - use stronger than recommended for initial clean up and then weak solution for sterilising if you are worried about safety of a particular batch of clean-looking water.

Having motorhomed through 12 countries, we always fill the tank from local town supplies and use that for washing and drinking. No extra filter installed on -board either. Never had a problem with tummy-upsets.  Here in Morocco I do have Micropure MC 10.000P - but I mostly forget to add it anyway.

Using bottled water for drinking while cleaning teeth with water out of the tank is just wasting money on bottled water from the point of view of catching anything nasty.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 24, 2009)

we use milton to sterilize our fresh tank i also use it in the fish pond in the garden its good stuff and not expensive as for drinking water we use the bottle stuff. but who drinks  water unless it has hops barley malt in it  also another thought ( FISH HAVE NOOKY IN WATER cannot use the other word  ) who wants to drink fish nooky water  .


----------

